# Thermoflex Not Sticking To Tshirt Any Tips??



## socalfelons (Feb 11, 2008)

I recently bought a heat press just got everything working and bought me some thermoflex plus. A lot of people seem to use this and said it was the best...I set the machine to about 350F and pressed the shirt for about 20 seconds when I went to peel it was not sticking? Any tips? I had people tell me may be a pressure or moisture issue? I know can be peeled hot or cold. any other suggestions to try. thanks


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Make sure to pre-press your shirt for at least 10 seconds....watch for the steam. When that stops, give it another 10 seconds, that SHOULD remove all moisture...

I use Thermoflex alot and haven't had a problem with it adhering to my shirts. Mostly I apply it to 50/50 Poly Cotton garments, sometimes even to Nylon Jerseys, and it works just fine.

I do find that rubbing the design with a balled up shirt after pressing helps to insure a good bond to the tee and a good release from the backing. Then when I peel, I peel it back across itself, as low as possible to prevent any unnecessary lifting of the vinyl.

I always do a second press with a parchment paper sheet on top after peeling though. This has kept my designs from lifting after the first wash.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

you sure you removed the correct side. You should mirror your image and the design should be looking up at you through the Mylar when pressing. Then you press and remove the mylar top.


----------



## socalfelons (Feb 11, 2008)

yea I cut a mirrored image on the non shiny side....and peeled and weeded it fine some of it was sticking some was not..but, for sure its the right side...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean the correct side.. LOL Are there any seams or something that would prevent the press from being flat on the transfer?


----------



## socalfelons (Feb 11, 2008)

It seems to be flat for sure pressure seems to be fine I am going to try again tonight see if it works...im going to pre press the shirt..then try if not its going back haha..


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

sounds wierd, i dont even prepress my shirts and they peel like butter, thermoflex is the best out there....hope you you can figure out the problem


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I've even pressed it on sweat soaked items...guess what...it stuck...but guess what...wherever the persons body oils touched the shirt...the oil burned the fabric...was wierd to see hand prints and smears magically appear...LOL...lil scorchie-do and all was fine...LOL....Thermo flex will stick to anything....sounds like you may have an issue with your press.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Keith!

What color are you using?

We use alot of Thermoflex Plus and have issues with various colors when we try to hot peel (neon pink, neon green, cyan blue to name a few). I'm not really sure why but on these colors we have to cold peel the transfer otherwise the vinly pulls up with the mylar backing sheet. Let it cool to just about room temp and then peel slowly. It will peel much harder than hot peeling.

We do the prepress of the shirt to make sure the moisture is out and have even tried rubbing the transfer but the only thing that seems to work is to cold peel certain colors.

Hope that helps....

John


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I never had problems with Thermoflex not sticking to the garment. I set mine to 350 degrees for 20 sec. Maybe there is problem with your heat press or pressure. When I first got my heat press I didn't have any good prints. I thought I was getting enough pressure, until my husband adjusted it, then it worked great.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

you might want to check the heat press to make sure it is getting hot enough. Use this stuff all the time. NO problems. Have about 12 colors in stock. I press at 347 degrees for 20 seconds and usually hot peel, repress with teflon sheet for 5 more seconds. It sinks right into the fabric.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Air Art Girl said:


> you might want to check the heat press to make sure it is getting hot enough. Use this stuff all the time. NO problems. Have about 12 colors in stock. I press at 347 degrees for 20 seconds and usually hot peel, repress with teflon sheet for 5 more seconds. It sinks right into the fabric.


Hi Ellen..are any of your colors the neon colors? Or the Cyan blue?


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hi Ellen..are any of your colors the neon colors? Or the Cyan blue?


I bought the cyan blue and the neon pink.
I had my mighty press set at 350 degrees and 20 seconds..I had poor results. I know its a cold peel, but the edges would not adhere into the fabric. I don't generally like cool peel stuff. It's too time consuming. On one of my shirts, after 15 washes are so, I could just peel the graphic off completely. I should post a pic. The adhesive is real weak.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hi Ellen..are any of your colors the neon colors? Or the Cyan blue?


I agree...the neons and hot peel are tricky.


----------



## jaksjerky (Feb 24, 2009)

I have had the same problem on permanent press and cotton t shirts. But not all from the same batch. I did logos on the chest and half have stayed on and the other have lifted in places. they are mine so not too big a deal, but I have 5 more to do for a customer and don't want to mess them up. Any suggestions for doing permanent press? Thanks a bunch

Jay


----------

